# Traffic fines



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

Just tried to use the fine system on the Abu Dhabi police website - I've got a Abu Dhabi registered car but it doesn't recognise the info I've inputted. Am I missing something? I added TC and traffic place number - it says wrong information entered but doesn't say what!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've never been able to figure out how to use the AUH Police website to check fines. You can still check your fines on the DXB police website. As long as you select the option to display all sources of fines, it will display all your fines in the UAE (if you have any).


----------

